# f.a.o graceful.04



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

not sure if my private message was sent so I opted a thread to get you your pics 
couldn't find the original goldfish I used for the 1st header I made you so I hope its replacement is suitable and hope you like what I done.
made you a new header for your site so all logo's match throughout all your products


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it, LOVE it. 

And for everyone else on FF, Weedkiller did this amazing favor for me because I'm putting this logo on the flake food I make and am planning on selling. My fish go CRAZY for it, and I make it myself from natural ingredients that all have names you can pronounce so you don't have to worry about what your fish are eating. Just let me know, either PM me or write on this thread, if you want a free sample. I am also selling Loha's flake food as well as some other food of his so you can also talk to me if you want some of that or just order it through my website!

Grace


----------

